
India: All computers now under govt. watch - nf17
https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/all-computers-now-under-govt-watch/article25792523.ece?homepage=true
======
qwerty456127
Is this shit ever going to end? Airport agents demanding you to unlock your
phone and detaining you if you refuse, governments passing laws to decrypt
everything and spy on everyone. Why the heck is this considered Ok and doesn't
cause outrages?

------
cordite
Why is this redirecting to some fake Wal-Mart gift card scam? (This seems to
only happen on iOS)

------
cocoa19
This reminds me of Truecrypt Plausible Deniability feature, where you hide an
encrypted volume and can claim it's unused space.

Truecrypt is discontinued now, I don't know what's a good alternative today.

~~~
Rjevski
Veracrypt is a maintained fork.

------
SN76477
Why? What are governments doing?

------
pizza
Suppose someone uses an app that has built-in end-to-end encryption. In the
eyes of the law, what does that now make them?

~~~
babaganoosh89
Sounds like you are compelled to assist authorities in decrypting your
messages if they ask you. “Failing to do (so) will invite seven-year
imprisonment and fine.”

~~~
blackstrips
What if you have forgotten the password?

(It happens. I took a break from work for 3 weeks due to chicken pox. Totally
forgot all my passwords.)

~~~
krageon
You will be mistreated and thrown in jail, because they'll assume you're a
criminal (and in a very literal sense you are).

